# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Some simple questions

## ST

Hi all! I`m trying to learn Japanese by myself, and i`m using online self-teachers, sites and so on. But where is no answers on some questions where, so I decided to try ask it here  ::  
1. What software dictationary you using? (English-Japanese, Russian Japanese and so on). I`m using Jardic (Japan-Russian-English) and online site http://honyakuinfoseek.infoseek.co.jp (it is built-in in Opera browser and can easy translate web-pages, but it doesn’t support Russian). 
2. I found, what it is much easier to learn new words, when you listening a song with it. So, can you recommend some band, singer and so on, with clear voices and nice lyrics?  :: 
I know one good song, http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/abenob ... koroni.txt -simple words, and one idea repeats few times with variations  ::  
3. Is someone know meaning of second kanji in word "younger sister"? First one, means "onna" (woman), and second is? (it`s looks like "hon" but have 2 horisontal lines on top)  ::

----------

2. I can wholeheartedly recommend "Candy Heart" from the game "DDR Max 2." Also "Cutie Chaser."

----------


## ST

3. I mean this kanji: 
It is single, but maked from two (?)

----------


## ST

gigi, it`s means: "woman"+"still not"

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

1.
僕はMac OS Xの「Word Lookup」というソフトとWindowsの「JquickTrans」というソフトを使う。両のソフト  は英和和英だよ。 
I use a program called "Word Lookup" for Mac OS X and a program called "JquickTrans" for Windows. They're both English-Japanese, Japanese-English. 
2. ごめん、分からない。I don't know, sorry. 
3.
妹 (いもうと; imoto) = Younger sister
女 (おんな; onna) = woman
未（み; mi) = not yet

----------


## ST

そうか・・・書く元ください・・・それはサイト死んでです・・・　　 :: 
I finally found kanji-dictation with radicals...you just pick 1...4 keys from 250 and got some kanjis...e.g. ロ+人=”meat”

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

どの元？　漢字の意味の元？
漢字の意味は自分の考えから  ::

----------

[      
777777777777777777777  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声   手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载   铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声彩信彩信下载手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画    铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声和旋铃声下载

----------

[
777777777777777777777  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声   手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载   铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声彩信彩信下载手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画    铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声和旋铃声下载

----------


## Анатолий

I see a lot of posts as rubbish, are they in correct encoding? The first few posts are in Japanese and English and then goes bad. Anyone gets this. 
(I've got support for East Asian languages installed and there is no problem with my browser)

----------


## ST

which posts is rubbish? I can see it all...

----------


## Анатолий

> which posts is rubbish? I can see it all...

 The 2 from guest - you can see the characters but is it a Chinese text?

----------


## ST

yeah, it is so. Actually, I dont know which encoding is it...I`m trying diffirent (even 1251 or 866 cyrrilic) but still see it  ::  (I`m using Opera 8.01)

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

All I see is Chinese text. I'm assuming that's what it is. 
The best way to solve this problem would be disallow guests to post and force people to sign up first. I use phpBB on my sites, and I had to do that.

----------


## Анатолий

What I want to say is it's not a proper Chinese text, although it looks Chinese. It happens when you post in one non-ascii language, say Russian but encoding in the browser was Chinese, then you get this funny looking text.  
Not sure if it was on purpose, or just an error. 
I agree that only registered users should post. However, there are situations when you want to help someone with their query but you have to register, wait for confirmation, etc. to do this.

----------


## ST

I don`t know...if it is not Chines, when..what is it? Have you trying to click at this links in this posts? Like http://sss001.nease.net/1/yd2.htm  ::

----------


## ST

мдя...активность на Японской ветке просто потрясающая...только и остается что спам всякий обсуждать...

----------


## Анатолий

> мдя...активность на Японской ветке просто потрясающая...только и остается что спам всякий обсуждать...

 Здесь действительно слабо с японским, китайским. Попробуйте Восточное Полушарие.  http://polusharie.com/index.php

----------


## ST

я часто там сижу...но там с изучением языка тоже туго...имхо там что то вроде клуба русскоговорящих, живущих в странах Азии  :: 
Вот тут я пытался собрать ссылки на языковые ресурсы... http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=6028

----------


## Анатолий

> я часто там сижу...но там с изучением языка тоже туго...имхо там что то вроде клуба русскоговорящих, живущих в странах Азии 
> Вот тут я пытался собрать ссылки на языковые ресурсы... http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=6028

 Спасибо, я уже ссылки не ищу - этих ресурсов у меня полно, а также словарей, учебников, книг, кассет, дисков и программ - нужен другой резерв - время   ::   . Сейчас больше учу китайский, но дочери помогаю с японским и дополнительно занимаюсь.

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

That's true.  ::

----------


## Анатолий

> That's true.

 What is true?

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

wow. I didn't realize there was an entire second page to this thread when I posted that. 
I was replying to this comment you made, Анатолий:   

> What I want to say is it's not a proper Chinese text, although it looks Chinese. It happens when you post in one non-ascii language, say Russian but encoding in the browser was Chinese, then you get this funny looking text.  
> Not sure if it was on purpose, or just an error.  
> I agree that only registered users should post. However, there are situations when you want to help someone with their query but you have to register, wait for confirmation, etc. to do this.

  ::

----------


## Анатолий

No worries, Alex.   ::

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

::

----------

